# runescape



## zsewq55912 (Feb 9, 2010)

whos here like to play runescpae?

i do!

becas its easy to play you rey just use your mose to just play the game you just use the keybord to tip caht to ppl. also its free 50% anyway. you have to pay like abote $7.95 for 1 monhte to play it the full 1 but you can just buy it in a sher now rey. be cas fans of the game wanting it so now they do. use to be all cait card back then but now is more easyer. so ya


----------



## FluffMouse (Feb 9, 2010)

No. Just no.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Feb 9, 2010)

i am not even going to try to make out what you are saying.
i used to play runescape


----------



## Leon (Feb 9, 2010)

Can one of the mods banem already? It's obviously someone tryin to advertise.


----------



## Bando (Feb 9, 2010)

My friend got a virus from trying to play runescape last week:3

learn to speak English. Mods, I think it's time to break out the banhammer {]------


----------



## Xaerun (Feb 9, 2010)

leon said:


> Can one of the mods banem already? It's obviously someone tryin to advertise.



Advertise what...? There aren't any links, and Jagex wouldn't bother trying to advertise here of all places- that... <game that I personally really, really hate> nets waaaaay too many players as is. 



Bando37 said:


> My friend got a virus from trying to play runescape last week:3
> 
> learn to speak English. Mods, I think it's time to break out the banhammer {]------



If we banned everyone that didn't type with perfect grammar or spelling... there'd be none of y' left.


----------



## Leon (Feb 9, 2010)

Sorry Xaerun just kinda seems like hes tryin to sell it.


----------



## Molotov (Feb 9, 2010)

Nah, I don't like PC games. Or "massively popular" games on the PC. Thanks though.


----------



## Barak (Feb 9, 2010)

FUCK NO !

THAT GAME IS THE PERFECT PIECE OF S***


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 9, 2010)

So if anyone here actually plays that game...  I'm givin away my account lol I haven't touched it in years.  Because I don't like the game anymore....

It's like a lvl 82 with the full rune shit.  And dragon shit.  Idk lol


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Feb 9, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> So if anyone here actually plays that game...  I'm givin away my account lol I haven't touched it in years.  Because I don't like the game anymore....
> 
> It's like a lvl 82 with the full rune shit.  And dragon shit.  Idk lol


Sell it, I dunno.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 9, 2010)

its for folks with Shitty computers


----------



## Kesteh (Feb 9, 2010)

Don't know if troll...


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Feb 9, 2010)

Ahahahahaha. Ahahahahahahaha! _Ahahahahahahahahahahaha!

_Ahhhhhhhhh.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 9, 2010)

dumb troll is dumb

run escape is olllllld srsly


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 9, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> its for folks with Shitty computers



...and no lives. 

...

...and an affinity for pointless repetition.

...

...and no lives.


----------



## Kesteh (Feb 9, 2010)

Point being: Runescape isn't a game. It's just an application for shitty computers. With a bunch of whiney kids.


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 9, 2010)

Kesteh said:


> Point being: Runescape isn't a game. It's just an application for shitty computers. With a bunch of whiney kids.



Big fat LOL


----------



## Tycho (Feb 9, 2010)

Come on. Xaerun, you KNOW this is a failtroll.


----------



## zsewq55912 (Feb 9, 2010)

leon said:


> Sorry Xaerun just kinda seems like hes tryin to sell it.



ya i looks like that hehe im not that good on slrpiong im just 15 1/2 furry right now so ya. my frds online say it looks good you know hehe ^_^


----------



## zsewq55912 (Feb 9, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Come on. Xaerun, you KNOW this is a failtroll.



im not a troll im a furry and im prot of it ok man im just 15 1/2 im new at this forum set ok


----------



## zsewq55912 (Feb 9, 2010)

srry guys im not trying to sell it im just say its easy to play if i tip it worgo ok i have that ting were you raned it but wean it cames out its get all mess up in a way yuo know guys?


----------



## Tycho (Feb 9, 2010)

zsewq55912 said:


> im not a troll im a furry and im prot of it ok man im just 15 1/2 im new at this forum set ok









Even if you aren't a troll, you're advocating playing one of the most wretched online games ever excreted into the intertubes.

And dude, your name.  Were you even trying? It looks like you hit the keyboard with your face a couple times and clicked "OK" during registration.

And don't get me started on your horrid typing skills.  Ugh.  Mavis Beacon, motherfucker, do you know her?


----------



## FurrySiberianHusky (Feb 9, 2010)

the thing that *zsewq55912 is saying is how he feels about the game not a troll 
*


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Feb 9, 2010)

FurrySiberianHusky said:


> the thing that *zsewq55912 is saying is how he feels about the game not a troll
> *


Sup sockpuppet.


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 9, 2010)

zsewq55912 said:


> srry guys im not trying to sell it im just say its easy to play if i tip it worgo ok i have that ting were you raned it but wean it cames out its get all mess up in a way yuo know guys?


----------



## FurrySiberianHusky (Feb 9, 2010)

Easog said:


> Sup sockpuppet.



wtf "sockpuppet" ????!


----------



## FurrySiberianHusky (Feb 9, 2010)

.


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 9, 2010)

FurrySiberianHusky said:


> wtf "sockpuppet" ????!



He means to say you're an alt account of the OP.


----------



## FurrySiberianHusky (Feb 9, 2010)

computer is freaking up


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 9, 2010)

FurrySiberianHusky said:


> wtf  "sockpuppet"????!



You said that before good sir. -.-


----------



## FurrySiberianHusky (Feb 9, 2010)

no im not an alt account for him but oh well believe what ever you guys want i dont care anyways who can believe someone online anyways but look at smaller details spelling for 1 and an FA account and my age as well 20 yrs old


----------



## zsewq55912 (Feb 9, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Even if you aren't a troll, you're advocating playing one of the most wretched online games ever excreted into the intertubes.
> 
> And dude, your name.  Were you even trying? It looks like you hit the keyboard with your face a couple times and clicked "OK" during registration.
> 
> And don't get me started on your horrid typing skills.  Ugh.  Mavis Beacon, motherfucker, do you know her?



look im just 15 1/2 yrs old ok man the name is rley zsewq not zsewq55912 the # theres are just for fun


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 9, 2010)

...

...

...

Ok, you know what? Here's a bunch of fucking punctuation: use it. 

..................,,,,,,,,,,,,,::::;;;;;;;''''''''''''

^Should last you a while.


EDIT: This is directed at both the OP and that other guy who looks totally like an alt. If you're not the same person, you'll just have to share.


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 9, 2010)

i have an account somewhere I think.


----------



## Winkuru (Feb 10, 2010)

Isint it funny that almost every thread on this forum  starts somekind of war. For the record it was obivious that it's impossible to start good conversation about runescape because that game SUCKS ASS!



And yeah, i used to play it 5-6 years ago.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Mar 29, 2010)

http://smokin-elite.nice-boards.net/forum.htm


----------



## The-Real-Syko (Mar 29, 2010)

Aside from the quite obvious phailure of the OP, I actually thought Runescape was okay while I played it, the ludicrously blocky graphics made it feel retro and so very internets; but like most MMORPGs it got repetetive and dull quickly.


----------



## garoose (Mar 29, 2010)

Oh man I used to be pretty addicted to rs, that was back before they destroyed half the game mechanics and raised the price though. That was also when most of my friends played as well. I might try to sell my account, I have a like lvl 90 something with maybe 20 mil when I sell everything down to gp.

The only problem with my account is you can't pay for membership by credit card anymore haha... I kind of hate Jagex now


----------

